# Autosleeper Executive Squeak



## 126576 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi
I have a 1999 AS Exec on a Peugeot boxer base and I have a Squeak when driving from above in the cab, I have checked the rooflight and all seems OK wondering what else I should check Please.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spykal also has one _(Exec that is - no squeaks unless he corners too fast and Mrs Spykal gives him some stick!)_ :lol: :lol:

No doubt he will have some ideas when he comes online.

Welcome to the club BTW.  

If you pay your tenner to subscribe it will give you access to more of the site, including a Search facility, and I wouldn't be surprised if your question has already been asked and answered. Most of them have by now with almost 38,000 members and growing fast! :wink:  

Dave


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Have you checked the contents of the luton, or if a 2b model the luton cupboard. Items such as chairs etc.

We had a squeak early in the life of our last van, also an executive, I thought it was coming from the front suspension. My other half wanted the seat turntable removing over another issue, which I did, and bingo sweak gone (nowhere near the front suspension!!!!)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think it was the estimable Zebedee ( but apologies if it was not) who advised us, when we had a similar problem, to make the following device to find out exactly where the squeak was coming from.

Take the inner cardboard tube from a roll of foil or similiar - the longer the better. Apply one end of the tube to your ear and , when you are on the move and the squeak is obvious, move the other end of the cardboard tube around in the general area of the noise. It's a great help in focussing on the actual source of the noise. It is best to get someone else to drive while you do the tube-waving !

Have you got any blinds up in the luton ? They can make an annoying squeak. A bit of talc helps.

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Schmitt said:


> Hi
> I have a 1999 AS Exec on a Peugeot boxer base and I have a Squeak when driving from above in the cab, I have checked the rooflight and all seems OK wondering what else I should check Please.


Hi

Yes I have an Executive too but I don't have any continual squeaks... what we do get at times when going fast or into a headwind is that the front rooflight does tend to lift a bit and then drop, at certain speeds it does it continually ...it could be that...especially if the hinges on the roof light are dry and squeaky. It can be stopped by ... going slower :lol: or by lifting the rear of the roof light and having it open while driving ... but do make sure you open the rear not the front!.

In the winter we find that we cannot do that as there is just too much draught from all the rooflights even with them shut tight so I have made internal covers for them...that keeps out the cold. It is a common problem on vans that have the MDK rooflights...they do have fixed vents and in the winter the cold that comes down from them is perishing.

If it is not that then the cardboard tube listening device sounds a good idea ...just be careful to watch the road not the listener.

And if you do have the two berth van that has lots of cupboards fitted in the luton do check all the hinges and catches and maybe add a bit of lube to them.

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I think it was the estimable Zebedee ( but apologies if it was not) who advised us, when we had a similar problem, to make the following device to find out exactly where the squeak was coming from.


It was indeed he Grizz.  

I like the "_estimable_" bit. Very upmarket!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

People think you're daft when you suggest it, but as you discovered, it really does work.

Dave


----------

